# Xbox -Talk to me, i need to by one??!?!



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I know we are only in July but i asked my son what he wanted for Christmas so i can start looking etc and he said he was after and Xbox and i think he said 360?!?!?

I am totally out of date on XBox's as i have always been a playstation man and the last thing i bought was a PS3 which i sold and i have a Wii U that i love to play on.

So Xbox owners hit me up, do i need a 360 or a one or is there a new model likely to be coming out in time for crimbo?

Ta


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Xbox 360 is years old, it's the one he'll want 

Don't think there will be a new one for this xmas but they're getting cheaper all the time, saw one with 2 decent games for around £200 the other day


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Xbox 360 is years old, it's the one he'll want
> 
> Don't think there will be a new one for this xmas but they're getting cheaper all the time, saw one with 2 decent games for around £200 the other day


He mentioned 360 to be fair as his friends have one which i have no problem getting but don't want to be buying something that is gonna be or already about to be replaced.

is the Xbox one any good or i believe they are about to drop the one s ??


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm not all that into them tbh though I do have a one.

I've always been a ps fanboy but think the Xbox is pretty good actually

Got mine around the beginning of the year for about £230 with forza and fifa


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Xbox one is the one you want, it's also backwards compatible (to the 360) for some games.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I always stay a bit behind with gaming. I still play the 360 occasionally. Games are dirt cheap now. Trouble is I struggle to get into anything but racing games. Used, on amazon market place is cheaper than used in my local games shops.
Plus, you don't have to que for an hour in a shop that smells of sweaty teenage boys , then find they've given you discs that look like they've been given to a cat as a scratching post


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

turbosnoop said:


> I always stay a bit behind with gaming. I still play the 360 occasionally. Games are dirt cheap now. Trouble is I struggle to get into anything but racing games. Used, on amazon market place is cheaper than used in my local games shops.
> Plus, you don't have to que for an hour in a shop that smells of sweaty teenage boys , then find they've given you discs that look like they've been given to a cat as a scratching post


Would look at PC gaming if cheap gaming is the aim mate. Get brand new titles for around £20 most of the time. I tend to buy games on sales though and they are rarely more than £10.

And no subscription fees :thumb:

Initial outlay can be dearer (depending how pricey you want to go), but if you need a new computer anyway, then its a no brainer....


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Xbox 360 is 10 years old, grab an xbox one. Backwards compatible for loads of games now


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

FYI there is the new Xbox One S coming out next week. So it will be worth hanging on for a bit just to see if the current models drop in price as shops will be wanting to get rid. Alternatively you could go for the new Xbox One S as it is capable of 4k gaming


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Nick-ST said:


> FYI there is the new Xbox One S coming out next week. So it will be worth hanging on for a bit just to see if the current models drop in price as shops will be wanting to get rid. Alternatively you could go for the new Xbox One S as it is capable of 4k gaming


Worth noting the difference between the Xbox S and Xbox Scorpio. The S is not capable of 4K gaming (it can upscale 1080p to 4K, but thats very different). The Scorpio is said to support true native 4k gaming, but considering the price of a PC to support 4K at a decent framework is very expensive, don't expect it to be cheap. Doesn't seem to be much suggestion of when the Scorpio will be released.

Can you even get the Xbox S with flash storage...?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah i read about the Xbox one S so will keep an eye out as it is for crimbo so gives me time to get a good deal.

in all honesty he is 6 years old and won't use it all that much as he likes to be outside most of the time but he has older friends who have them and if he wants one for crimbo then i would rather get him something he can use as oppose to something he won't. plus i can use it too so win win


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

danwel said:


> Yeah i read about the Xbox one S so will keep an eye out as it is for crimbo so gives me time to get a good deal.
> 
> in all honesty he is 6 years old and won't use it all that much as he likes to be outside most of the time but he has older friends who have them and if he wants one for crimbo then i would rather get him something he can use as oppose to something he won't. plus i can use it too so win win


I haven't been in the console market for a while, but unless you have a decent 4k TV that supports HDR and watch a lot of 4K content, and are struggling for space under the TV to put the Xbox, then just get the Xbox One...

Given he's only 6 I can't imagine he'll even tell the difference between the 360 and the One, but as you want to play it as well, probably best to get the One for the latest games :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

DrEskimo said:


> I haven't been in the console market for a while, but unless you have a decent 4k TV that supports HDR and watch a lot of 4K content, and are struggling for space under the TV to put the Xbox, then just get the Xbox One...
> 
> Given he's only 6 I can't imagine he'll even tell the difference between the 360 and the One, but as you want to play it as well, probably best to get the One for the latest games :thumb:


i do have a 4k tv but don't watch a lot, well none actually. i may well swing for the one for the latest games like you say


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

£200 seems to be the going rate for a One. £230 if you want a game. Would try and find a good price bundle with a second controller if you need one, since they aren't cheap either...

You can get a 360 for peanuts now. £50 I would imagine.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

DrEskimo said:


> £200 seems to be the going rate for a One. £230 if you want a game. Would try and find a good price bundle with a second controller if you need one, since they aren't cheap either...
> 
> You can get a 360 for peanuts now. £50 I would imagine.


Hmmm, need to have a good look then. If it's just for my boy it will be a 360 but if it's for me too then probably the Xbox one or one s unless i can persuade him he needs a play station lol


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Ha! Yea I traded in my 360 for a PS3 when a game called "The Last of Us" came out. Best game I ever played! Now I have a console that can play Blue-Rays as well.

As mentioned earlier I use a PC for any games now, but thats a different kettle of fish entirely!


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

make sure you get the Kinect, you will have so much fun!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Paul04 said:


> make sure you get the Kinect, you will have so much fun!


Yeah i saw that and they do look like a lot of fun. Take it you can get them for all xbox ?


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

danwel said:


> Yeah i saw that and they do look like a lot of fun. Take it you can get them for all xbox ?


yeah you can get them for 360 and one. I have the Kinect for my Xbox one and my daughter loves it. She is 3 years old.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

So just seen the one s and it looks good but also read that they are likely to release another Xbox console in a year !! What a bloody minefield this is turning out to be lol


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

No the new console is the project Scorpio which isn't replacing the Xbox one. Microsoft have already said that Scorpio will just be the top of the line addition to the Xbox one family and fully compatible.

As has been said the Kinect on xbox one is far superior to the 360 version. My 3 year old son also love it. Especially since the Kinect games are so cheap even in the xbox store. Plus the added benefit with Kinect that you can set it up so that once the xbox is turned on your tv, surround sound etc all turn on at the same time. I also have my youview box plugged into my xbox one so that all my TV listings and recordings are viewable via my xbox one oneguide. It's pretty handy, basically everything is plugged into my xbox one and I only have 1 hdmi cable into the tv. I would advise on a 1TB Xbox o e if possible as the 500GB version fills up very fast indeed.

James


----------

